# Bmc gf01



## hamsey

Would anyone care to share their long term thoughts on this bike? Thinking about picking one up but have not seen many private party reviews. Currently on a Pinarello Paris that I think is too big for me and thinking about selling. Love the bike but the geometry does not work. Before that I had a project one madone with h3 geometry (taller headtube). This frame looks pretty similar to the Trek.

Do they ever go on sale? Thanks!


----------



## Kmart1

I find the GF01 very attractive as well. I'm currently on a SLX01 which I like a lot but it has been a bit taxing on my lower back on longer rides. I'm considering switching to a more relaxed geometry and the GF01 looks perfect. My biggest issue with the GF01 is the price. I can't justify the $2k premium over a similar Bianchi Infinito or a Giant Defy. The Di2 version runs $7k for the GF01 and around $5k for other comparable bikes. IMO, the GF01 is not priced competitively and I'm probably going to pass this time. I can always wait another year and look for leftover 2013 deals. I think this would be the only for me to get into a GF01.


----------



## hamsey

I agree about the price but if it is made in Switzerland vs China/Taiwan i can accept the price.

Anyone know where the GF01 frame is made?


----------



## Tim Wilson

Taiwan, I think, but with "Swiss Design and Development" on the top tube.

I have one of these that I built up about a month ago. I bought it as a frameset, on which I got a modest discount, and built it out with Dura Ace 9070 Di2, which I pieced together from bargains found here and there around the 'net, with PowerTap-equipped wheels I already had. Factoring out the power meter and adjusting for the wheels, I think I saved maybe $1500-2000 over the stock DA Di2 model's list price.

I was initially attracted to this bike because the fit very closely matched my previous bike, a 15-year-old custom Waterford which has always fit me well. There were other 'endurance race' bikes in the same fit range, and I test rode 4 of them: Trek Domane 6.x, S-Works Roubaix SL4, Parlee Z5, and the GF01. All four had gobs of pedaling efficiency, way more than I was used to on the steel Waterford. The Trek was the most comfortable (that decoupler really works), but the handling felt a little 'hesitant' to me. The Parlee was a bit harsh for my taste, and its handling I would describe as slightly 'vague', though it did feel like a fast bike. The Roubaix and the GF01 were in-between in terms of comfort, and both had neutral-feeling steering for me, though I would say the Roubaix was just slightly harsher and slightly squirrelly-er than the BMC. I really felt at home on the BMC right from the start.

So I ordered a frame, ordered some parts, did the build (you can see that here), and have been riding it for a month. It's everything I was expecting: efficient, comfortable, a perfect blend of nimble and stable, reasonably light (15.5 lbs, sans pedals, with 25mm tires on 32-spoke alum rims--I could easily get it below 15 lbs with lighter wheels), and with all the great advantages of Dura Ace 9070. Very happy with it.

Tim


----------



## Kmart1

OMG Tim ! Your shop is something out of this world. Thanks for posting your input, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## hamsey

Tim,

Thanks for the info and video. Nice job! I would be stripping the Pina and putting the parts on the BMC. 7970 Di2. Going to see how things go this weekend and maybe rent a GF01 next weekend. Please keep us updated.


----------



## hamsey

Tim,

What size tires are you running? Reviews say that the GF01 is designed for running 28's. Any idea how the ride characteristics would change if I run 23's?


----------



## Tim Wilson

I'm running 28s, and they're the only tires I've run so far on this bike, so I can't answer your question directly. I believe BMC's idea is that with the bigger tires you can run lower pressure and thereby augment 'vertical compliance'. They've factored it into the design. My experience is that 23's and 28's don't feel different until you take some air out of the 28's. The nice thing with this bike is you have the clearance to go either way.


----------



## Oswald Otte

I recently bought a GF01 and can confirm that the tires make a big difference in compliance. I've put in my winter training wheels with 25mm tires and the bikes feels harsher. Still more forgiving than most road bikes, but definately harsher than with the 28mm tires.
I think that my aluminium TCR would definately be a lot more forgiving with 28mm tires, unfortunately that bike doesn't take tires that big :'( That's what I like about the GF01... it can take a 28mm with ease... Probably even a 30mm judging by the tire clearance.
I can't say that the 28mm are slowing me down because of weight, so I will be happy to put the Easton wheels with 28mm tires back on the bike as soon as the winter has passed...


----------



## Rashadabd

FYI- there are GF01's with better price points for 2014. It looks like the frameset price has gone down about $500 as well. The Shimano 105 version starts around $3,500 according to R&A Cycles. It's on my list for 2014 as well. I am also considering the Madone 5 or 6 Series with a H2 fit, the Devinci Leo SL, and Felt AR. If any of you have ridden any of those and the BMC, I would love to hear your thoughts about the bikes or a comparison of the ride quality. I hoping to get to test the BMC, Felt and Devinci soon as I have already tested a Trek.


----------



## Oswald Otte

The 2014 GF01 with 105 is a really good deal. The groupset is very good and the complete bike is only marginally more expensive then the 2013 GF01 frameset.
And you can always replace the 105 components with Ultegra once they wear out.
I also like that BMC uses a complete groupset. I always hate it when the big brands mix up parts from different groupsets, or even worse, mix in their own brand... I once bought a C'dale many years ago and still have nightmares about the crappy Coda parts they put on such an expensive bike :'(


----------



## JMM

I am also going to buy the GF01, but for other reasons than most people do. First of all, I would like a more aggressive geometry, but I will be fine.

I often ride on bad roads and I am an enormous fan of the classics and want to make the Roonde van Flanderen Sportive and Paris Roubaix part of my annual routine. 
I was looking for a bike that can take 28mm tires but has the same geometry as ridden by the Pros. The Trek Domane is only available in the pro geometry for £8800, making it basically out of reach for now. But the Pros Ride the GF01 just as it is sold and I am sure, going with a slightly smaller version (54 for being 181cm tall) and eliminating all spacers I should be able to get sufficiently low.

The only thing I wonder about is if anyone knows how much the standard wheels on the Ultegra Model weigh. Any ideas?


----------



## Oswald Otte

JMM said:


> I am also going to buy the GF01, but for other reasons than most people do. First of all, I would like a more aggressive geometry, but I will be fine.
> 
> I often ride on bad roads and I am an enormous fan of the classics and want to make the Roonde van Flanderen Sportive and Paris Roubaix part of my annual routine.
> I was looking for a bike that can take 28mm tires but has the same geometry as ridden by the Pros. The Trek Domane is only available in the pro geometry for £8800, making it basically out of reach for now. But the Pros Ride the GF01 just as it is sold and I am sure, going with a slightly smaller version (54 for being 181cm tall) and eliminating all spacers I should be able to get sufficiently low.
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is if anyone knows how much the standard wheels on the Ultegra Model weigh. Any ideas?


I wouldn't go down a size, because the top tube will be too short. I'm 1m75 and the top tube on my 54cm is on the short side for me. I have a 13cm stem. It's better to go for a 56cm with a -17° stem in your case.


----------



## JimmyD

Probably a bit late to help the OP but will post for the sake of anyone else researching the GF01. 

I received my frame set in August 2013 and built it up with a campy 11 speed group set (mechanica- mix of Athena/Record and SR crankset), a few weight weenie bits and som sub 1400g 56mm cabon tubular wheels which i use as my daily wheelset. For anyone thats interested the 56cm frame, seat post clamp, headset and 15mm conical headset spacer come weighed in at 1135g and the fork (cut for me) weighs 346g. the complete bike comes in just under 6.8kg. 

I find the frame very comfortable. i don't feel any stress or strains in my body after 160km rides...just tired. I wouldn't go as far to say that it feels like riding a bike with suspension as i have read in other forums but you do notice it soaking up hard hits and there is a definate reduction in road vibs compared to my old SL01 (alu/carbon rear tirangle) and my old alu Giant OCR frame (which i was particularly buzzy). Overall it feels very comfortable yet very stiff under load so accelerates and climbs well...and looks amazing imo!

From the Tour Magazine tests i have seen the bottom bracket and head tube are up there with the stiffest frames they've. The fork is about mid pack for lateral stiffness and at 80kg i can notice some lateral flex in the front end while climbing hard. Some of this is due to my front wheel though (first wheel i ever built so probably no the stiffest).

The only gripes i have with the frame are 1)the kink in the rear chainstay increases cable drag as the rear dérailleur cable feeds through this kink and thus passes over 2 curves, and 2) the cables are external which means they get covered in crap riding on the eternally wet west coast of Norway and, 3) its probably (assumption) not the most aerodynamic frame out there...likely a non issue for most considering this frame. 

Having said all that i am about to fit a Dura ace di2 9070 group set to it....anyone know what length cables i will need (will be fitting the internal battery)??.


----------



## Oswald Otte

JimmyD said:


> I wouldn't go as far to say that it feels like riding a bike with suspension as i have read in other forums


I would say it is more comfortable then a road bike, and a lot faster and lighter then a rigid mtb.
I love this bike... At least the ride... Not the way it looks, because it's definately the ugliest bike I've ever seen


----------



## looigi

Kind of interesting that the T Phinney is using a GF01 with straight rather than the standard GF01 bent forks in the Ronde van Vlaanderen. Pro bike: Taylor Phinney's BMC GF01 - BikeRadar


----------

